# I`m done!! PASSED



## legion1202 (Mar 19, 2012)

I now get to put NREMT-p next to my name. Passed everything on the first Go.. The Written test was harder then the motor skills. If anyone needs advice.. Study, Study and Study more.......


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 19, 2012)

Congratulations.  Now it's time to update the your training level in your profile:
http://www.emtlife.com/profile.php?do=editprofile


----------



## legion1202 (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh sweet!!


----------



## tssemt2010 (Mar 19, 2012)

congrats! im just a few steps behind you! im gettin nervous, whatd you think about the test?


----------



## legion1202 (Mar 19, 2012)

Which one? the written was very nerve racking to me.. I didn't know what they would ask and there are so many paramedic books that have different teachings. It had some easy questions and then some question I really had to think on.

The exam part was easy. My advice for this is call the place you will be taking the exam and find out what they test on and how... Each place is diffrent. Study those skills. =)

Overall I lost maybe two days of sleep but the process was easy.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 19, 2012)

Congratz!


----------



## bstone (Mar 21, 2012)

Mazel tov!!!!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 21, 2012)

Awesome congrats.


----------



## itserik1234 (Mar 21, 2012)

Congrats! 

I took my NREMT-B yesterday and it stopped at 109, second time taking it btw, and i felt like i failed again! I was so nervous before, during and after the test. Slept for about 3 hours and at about 8 in the morning today i looked at the nremt website and it said "congratulations"! best.feeling.ever. I owe my passing to JB test prep. Definitely worth the money!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 21, 2012)

Congrats dude! Glad to hear it. I'm about 3 months away from sitting for it. Starting to feel the heat a little bit but that day can't come fast enough. As much as I really do like medic school and my classmates I'm ready to be finished.


----------



## jeremy77 (Apr 13, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## julesdamedic (Apr 25, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Apr 25, 2012)

OP: Congratulations!


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Apr 25, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## pa132399 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Passed*

i passed the written last month took the practical today. after a year of blood sweat tears and sheer insanity ive done it. I can now call myself a paramedic.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 12, 2012)

pa132399 said:


> i passed the written last month took the practical today. after a year of blood sweat tears and sheer insanity ive done it. I can now call myself a paramedic.



Passed over 2 months ago and it still feels weird when I say it


----------



## Obstructions (Aug 12, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## EMSANTHEM (Aug 12, 2012)

Congratz!! 

I start paramedic training this week myself !


----------



## pa132399 (Aug 13, 2012)

EMSANTHEM said:


> Congratz!!
> 
> I start paramedic training this week myself !



good luck its not the monster everyone makes it out to be but will be one of the hardest things you do in life. just remember that the whole year that your a student your preceptors will make you feel like dirt on the bottom of their shoe.  it took me finishing and becoming a medic to finally appreciate what they were doing. good luck and hopefully you in a year will be posting the same thing


----------



## pa132399 (Aug 13, 2012)

citizensoldierny said:


> Passed over 2 months ago and it still feels weird when I say it



i still have to get command but i was on a call today and introduced myself as a paramedic. was definately weird but fulfilling.


----------

